# The Battle of the Stickerless Gans



## Cuber4Life499992 (Mar 20, 2019)

I wanted to get a stickerless cube of gans and found that they have 3 of them- 
1. Gans 356X
2. Gans 354M
3.Gans 356R
Can someone tell me which will be the best to buy. Also I can get 60 dollars so no budget problem.
PLS Help!!!


----------



## Sion (Mar 20, 2019)

Honestly, Get a GAN 356R and buy magnets separately. It's basically like the GAN X but it doesn't come with a ton of honestly useless accessories aside of the cube and a tensioning tool. 

While you may say the GAN X has more options, not all of them are really useful, and it's just more gimmicky instead of practical.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Mar 20, 2019)

I do prefer the magnetized yuxin little magic over the gan 356 r with magnets the 356 feels insanely uncontrollable even with magnets i would get the yuxin little magic over the 356 r


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Mar 20, 2019)

And with your 60 dollar budget (the little magic is 4.99 + strong magnets 7.99) are about $12 usd with that you should get some other good puzzle like a 6x6 or literally anything else


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 21, 2019)

I have bought little magic + magnet kit, but it took me such a long time to install magnets and I messed up often, its honestly a pain.

https://speedcubeshop.com/products/supernova-little-magic-m-3x3
Is assured amazing magnetized little magic for $19


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Mar 21, 2019)

I have installed magnets in my little magic (messing up a lot) but it’s worth it. BUT.... if you don’t want to risk screwing up get a cubicle labs little magic (my preference) or a supernova if you're more familiar with speedcubeshop


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 21, 2019)

I can vouch for the quality of the Supernova Yuxin Little Magic M. It's a dream come true.


----------



## Cuber4Life499992 (Apr 13, 2019)

I have the Little Magic but do feel a little weird because of the handfeel of the cube.


----------



## Cuber4Life499992 (Apr 13, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I can vouch for the quality of the Supernova Yuxin Little Magic M. It's a dream come true.


You are one of the few persons I have met who use the Roux method.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 13, 2019)

Cuber4Life499992 said:


> You are one of the few persons I have met who use the Roux method.


Glad to meet you! I like using Roux, it's more fun for me.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 13, 2019)

I have the Gan 354 M and it is a great cube. I can recommend it to anyone with smaller hands and for anyone who wants to use it for OH. Even if it is "only 2 mm", you feel the difference.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 13, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> I have the Gan 354 M and it is a great cube. I can recommend it to anyone with smaller hands and for anyone who wants to use it for OH. Even if it is "only 2 mm", you feel the difference.


I agree. I just got it and like it a lot. Have you tried any of the different springs out on it? and if so what are the differences?


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 13, 2019)

No, I have not changed anything.


----------



## TheCuberDude42 (Apr 14, 2019)

If it's American dollars you should buy the gan 354 infinity from Gancubeshop.com


----------



## TheCuberDude42 (Apr 14, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> I do prefer the magnetized yuxin little magic over the gan 356 r with magnets the 356 feels insanely uncontrollable even with magnets i would get the yuxin little magic over the 356 r


If you think it's still uncontrollable then you should put N50 4x2mm magnets in it. Stronger magnets.


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Apr 15, 2019)

My personnel feeling is that the 356 X is the way to go if you have the budget. Something that hasn't been talked about yet is the numerical IPG tensioning system. This I find interesting since I find it quite useful, more useful in fact than the Gan magnetic system (particularly since everybody just uses the clear magnets) . It's really handy to have the same tensions all round even after taking the puzzle apart and putting it back together. That being said, you can make a very valid case towards the Gan 354 especially if you like smaller cubes. The 356 R is a good cube if you want to take the time to put magnets in. Personally I'd rather not go through the work of putting magnets in when there are so many affordable magnetic cubes these days. However, neither the 354 or the 356 R have the numerical IPG tensioning system, which I personally think is well worth the money. BTW I am slightly biased as I have been using the 356 X since I got it last November.


----------

